# NPA Heart of England - This Sunday



## jasonbarnett (Sep 27, 2008)

Its the NPA Heart of England show this Sunday at the Benn Hall in Rugby. CV21 2LN

Should be a good show. Not sure if anyones going from here, but Eas ( if I interpreted the quick conversation right) will be giving out a small goodie bag to everyone who attends. Not sure what will be in it, maybe just the odd meal replacement and bar, but I guess you can't complain for free.

http://www.npabodybuilding.com/Default.aspx


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

jasonbarnett said:


> Its the NPA Heart of England show this Sunday at the Benn Hall in Rugby. CV21 2LN
> 
> Should be a good show. Not sure if anyones going from here, but Eas ( if I interpreted the quick conversation right) will be giving out a small goodie bag to everyone who attends. Not sure what will be in it, maybe just the odd meal replacement and bar, but I guess you can't complain for free.
> 
> http://www.npabodybuilding.com/Default.aspx


I'll be there - got 3 girlie friends competing - Ali Nuttall, PRL's sister and Nicky Fogarty .... can't wait to cheer them on, they've all worked their butts off :thumb:


----------



## jasonbarnett (Sep 27, 2008)

Is that Laveda Lawson? If so she did quite well a few years back I think. Anyway good luck to them all and see you there.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

jasonbarnett said:


> Is that Laveda Lawson? If so she did quite well a few years back I think. Anyway good luck to them all and see you there.


Yep  she's dropped over 3 stone to get to this point and she looks absolutely stunning :thumbup1: see you sunday jason


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

my friend i train with came in second in the under 21s which is not bad for his first show , well done toby


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

the lad that won it was only 15 as well !

I've got some pics to post up soon


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

pics pics??


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Cracking show, lots of support for those competing and really enjoyed it.

Well done to all those that got on stage :thumbup1:

Really brings it home what can be done :beer:


----------



## Bale (Dec 16, 2008)

wish i could have got off work for it! pics?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

well done to jason conway for winning the middleweights


----------



## butcher (Mar 18, 2009)

hi glen thanks mate long no speak moved a few times and setteld in buying house and got pc sorted


----------



## MJP (May 1, 2009)

Here's Jason Conway winning the Middleweights.


----------



## MJP (May 1, 2009)

Ladies Physique class, all photos by Eric Guy.


----------



## MJP (May 1, 2009)

Men's Heavyweights.


----------



## MJP (May 1, 2009)

Trained Figure class.


----------



## MJP (May 1, 2009)

Lightweights.


----------



## MJP (May 1, 2009)

Comparison for the Overall with Sean Thornton, Milan Panek, and Jason Conway, with Milan taking the Overall for the second year on the trot.


----------



## MJP (May 1, 2009)

Milan with Jason Barnett and Nigel Perkins representing EAS-UK who were very generous sponsors of the contest.


----------



## MJP (May 1, 2009)

Novices with Jim Allan in 5th, winner Wes Griffin, and 4th placed Steve Chater.


----------



## MJP (May 1, 2009)

Masters with winner at 50 years of age, Jeff Worgan.


----------



## MJP (May 1, 2009)

Juniors with Jason Reid the winner - only 15 years of age!


----------



## MJP (May 1, 2009)

NPA HEART of ENGLAND CHAMPIONSHIPS 2010

Sunday August 15th 2010 at The Benn Hall, Rugby

Organised and promoted by Lee Kemp & Kim McNair

Photography by Eric Guy

Sponsored by EAS UK and Udo's Choice

Results:

Juniors Under 21's

1. Jason Reid (and best Under 18)

2. Toby Whittington (and best presentation)

3. Joe Racey

4. Tim Crowden-Naylor

Masters Over 40's

1. Jeff Worgan (and best Over 50 & bp)

2. Andy Young

3. Charlie McKee

4. Peter Middleton

5. David Simpson

Ladies Physique

1. Nicky Fogarty (bp)

2. Rebecca Adams

3. Alison Nuttall

4. Joanne Barnes

5. Laveda Lawson

Ladies Trained Figure

1. Heather Smith (bp)

2. Sam Lochman

3. Emma Turton

4. Lisa Howard

5. Gaynor Thomas

6. Sally Beatty

7. Helen Hanekom

Novices

1. Westley Griffin

2. Laurent LeBrun (bp)

3. Matt Askew

4. Steven Chater

5. James Allan

6. Thomas Bluett (and best First-timer)

7. Llewellyn Davies

8. Matej Slivon

9. Steve Parke

Lightweights Under-70kg

1. Sean Thornton (bp)

2. Ryszard Tokarczyk

3. Steve Joyner

4. Aaron Gilbey

5. Steve Beard

Middleweights Under-78kg

1. Jason Conway

2. Richard Bath (bp)

3. Jason Green

Heavyweights 78kg+

1. Milan Panek

2. John Madourie

3. Andy Gill (bp)

Men's Overall

1. Milan Panek

2. Jason Conway

3. Sean Thornton

4. Westley Griffin

5. Jeff Worgan

6. Jason Reid

Many thanks to all who were there!


----------

